# Looking for Salida Roommates



## Jfisher

Hi,

I am moving to Salida from Fayetteville, WV for the ski season. I am looking for either a room to rent or a couple of people to go in on a place. I prefer female roommates, although it is not a must. As long as people are clean and nice they tend to make good roommates. I have landlord references and will not be bringing many belongings. I am 29 and currently video boat on the New and Gauley rivers. I taught high school Spanish for almost 6 years, so I'm pretty organized/responsible. If any of you have any tips or friends who you think would be interested, please email me at [email protected].

Thanks!

Julia


----------



## Randaddy

Julia, I'm heading that way (Gauley to Leadville) on Monday if you need help transporting anything. I have room for a boat or two. PM me of you need help.


----------



## DoStep

Housing is a VERY tough acquisition in Salida. Good luck!


----------



## fella

DoStep said:


> Housing is a VERY tough acquisition in Salida. Good luck!


So, out of curiosity, why is winter housing so tough in Salida? I get that summer would be very challenging, but winter? I've been told that decent jobs are tough to come by regardless...

Is it that Texans bought up all the houses after the bust, now they just sit empty or are only rented short term?

Sorry to jack the thread!


----------



## lmyers

Retirees from all over the Midwest. The Upper Ark is booming right now as far as construction and real estate go. Almost all landlords bumped their rent this summer, and when things get listed, dozens of calls come in immediately. It's getting pretty tough for working class boaters to call this area home.


----------



## Pizzle

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but why Salida for the Ski season... You like to burn lots of fossil fuels? Really into elfing? Like backcountry skiing on an unstable snowpack?


----------



## Andy H.

Pizzle said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but why Salida for the Ski season... You like to burn lots of fossil fuels? Really into elfing? Like backcountry skiing on an unstable snowpack?


You ever spent a winter in the Midwest? Those retirees are just glad to see the sun more days than not. 

My wife says when she moved from MI to CO for grad school, it took a few times before she realized that you could go to class or study on a sunny day during the winter - because there would be more of them!

-AH


----------



## TuffGonG

I'm going through this right now but in Gunnison. I have lived in Gunny for 10 years and my lease is up and want to find a nicer place, but it has been damn near impossible, its frustrating. If anyone has any leads on a house for rent in Gunnison it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DoStep

It's tough year round. "Dozens of calls" per rental is understating it. It's not that there's no jobs, you just can't hire anybody if they can't find a place to live.


----------



## salsasean

It is definitely getting tougher to find places to live. Keep an eye on themountainmail.com (local newspaper) and maybe even put an add in it.
This was the first summer that I kept my place even though I wasn't here to avoid these obstacles. Good luck.


----------



## salsasean

Just saw some rooms for rent on Salida Swap. It is a facebook page. May take a day to get on it.


----------

